# العلاقة الزوجية في ضوء الانجيل



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

*نحن مسيحيون... وإذن حبنا يجب أن يكون مسيحيّاً أيضاً يُطابِق هويتنا...*
*إن الغاية من هذا المقال هو تصوير هذا الحب كما يراه الإنجيل دستور حياتنا، وكما يراه علمُ النفس الذي يتخلّق بأخلاق الإنجيل وما فيه من روحانية.*
*وتعميق مفهومنا لهذا الحب لنعي قيمته ودوره في حياتنا الزوجية المُقبلين عليها وليصبح مفهوم الحب لدى المتزوجين.*

مصدر الإنسان​ 

*خلق الحبُ الإنسان، ومن أجل الحب خلقه، ودعوته هي الحب، جاء من الحب، ويجب أن يعود إلى الله بوساطة الحب ومع الإنسانية كلها.*
*الحب هو مصدر الإنسان، وبدونه لا يستطيع أن يحقق ذاته، وأن يبني العالم وهو منبع طاقته، وسر توازنه.*
*لقد أراد الله أن يُقيم مع شعبه (علاقة حب)، وشر الخطيئة في قطع هذه العلاقة. الخطيئة هي قطع عهد المحبة بين الله والإنسان. الخطيئة هي رفض الحب.*
*لا شك أنّ الشبيبة اليوم، تتوق إلى الحب الحقيقي. فما ميزات هذا الحب الحقيقي؟ وما أبعاده؟ وما أحلام الإنسان؟*

الأحلام الثلاثة للإنسان​ 
*تراود الإنسان ثلاثة أحلام هي آمال ورغبات عميقة فيه وحاجات أساسية يتوقّف عليها بناء الحب الحقيقي في الزواج.*
*1- حلم الجسد:*
*يحلم جسد الرجل بالاتصال بجسد المرأة، وجسد المرأة بدوره يحلم بالاتصال بجسد الرجل، إنه شوق متبادل.*
*هذا الحلم ما هو إلا جاذبية غريزية قوية تشدّ الجنسين الواحد نحو الآخر.*
*إنّ الهدف من هذا الحلم هو تكوين روابط بين البشر، بنيان الخلية الأُسرية ومِن ثمَّ بناء الأُسرة البشرية كلها.*
*إذن في إطار الزواج يجب أن تخدم الطاقة الجنسية الهدف الذي وجدت من أجله ألا وهو تكوين وتدعيم الروابط بين الزوجين.*
*وهنا يمكن أن نتساءل: هل يمكن أن تكون ممارسة العلاقة الجنسية داخل إطار الزواج خاطئة؟ نجيب: نعم عندما تُمارَس انطلاقاً من هدف أناني وليس عن حب عندها يصبح الواحد وسيلة لذّة للآخر. *
*فالمسيحية تُشدِّد على إنسانية الآخر واحترامه وترى في الحب قيمة عليا ينمّي الشخصية ويفجّر طاقاتها.*
*إنّ الهدف من الغريزة الجنسية في الإنسان هو الترابط بين شخصين وبنيان علاقة حب بينهما.*
*2- حلم العلاقة:*
*في الإنسان حاجة إلى العيش في علاقة مع الآخر، فهو بطبيعته، مدعو للدخول في هذه العلاقة التي تجعل منه إنساناً فحياة الحب التي خُلِق منها ويُدعى إليها تفترض وجود آخر يُبادِله هذا الحب.*
*فالحب هنا يمتصّ كل الطاقة الجنسية ويسمو بها إلى مستوى العلاقة الإنسانية الفريدة.*
*هكذا يتبيّن لنا مرة أخرى أَنّ الطاقة الجنسية هي طاقة وظيفية، هدفها تحقيق الحب وتوطيد العلاقات البشرية.*
*3- حلم الشخص:*
*فيه تبلغ العلاقة ذروتها من النضج حيث يُعامَل الإنسانُ على أنه غاية في ذاته لا وسيلة، يُعامل معاملة شخص بشري تام لا كرقم أو كحلقة في سلسلة، يرغب الإنسان في أن يكون موضوع احترام بوصفه شخصاً لا شيئاً أو غرضاً.*
*فلكي يكون الحب حقيقياً، يجب أن يتوجّه إلى ذات الشخص الآخر في جوهرها. (أحبُكِ من أجلكِ أنتِ لا من أجلِ جمال جسدكِ أو صفاتكِ أو مؤهلاتكِ أو ممتلكاتكِ فقط. أحبك أنتِ، أحبك لذاتِكِِِِ.*
*وطالما أن الحب لم يقصد (الذات العارية) في الإنسان يبقى حبّاً مبتوراً (مثال: خطيبان متحابان تعرّض أحدهما لحادثة أفقدته بصره... ماذا بعد...).*
*الحب الحقيقي هو حب بلا شروط، حب من أجل الطرف الآخر لا من أجلك أنت.*
*فالذات العارية هي التي تجعل الأم تحب ابنها في كل الظروف حباً غير مشروط.*
*هذا الحب هو صورة عن حب الله لنا، حب بلا حدود، بلا شروط يصل إلى درجة بذل الذات (حب المسيح قاده إلى الصليب).*
*نتيجة:*
*يصبح الحب حقيقياً بقدر ما يحقق هذه الأحلام الثلاثة*


تابع
__________________


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

أبعاد الحب في الزواج


*ثلاثة: (بعد الجسد، بعد القلب، بعد العقل)*
*في غياب واحدٍ من هذه الأبعاد يختل الحب، ويصبح ناقصاً وتتعرّض الحياة الزوجية من ثمَّ للخطر.*
*أ‌- فالحب بدون بعد جسدي يُلغي الحياة الزوجية ويُغيّب هدف الزواج (تكامل الشخصين، والخَلْق). *
*ب‌- والحب بدون بُعد عاطفي يتحول إلى اتحاد جسمي فقط، يصبح الواحد فيه مجرد أداة لذة للآخر. يصبح موضوع استهلاك. (الحيوانات تتسافد أو تتجامع، بينما الإنسان يتزوّج).*
*ت‌- والحب بدون بُعد عقلي يفقد ضمانته واستمراريته، ويصبح أشبه بحب المراهقين الخيالي. إنّ الحب الحقيقي من عمل الراشدين، فهو يتطلّب تفكيراً والتزاماً واعيين لمواجهة صلبان الحياة الزوجية.*


ميزات الحب الحقيقي

الاختصاص: الحب عطاء كل الواحد لكل الآخر. عطاء الوحدة للوحدة، حياة واحدة لحياة واحد، رجل واحد لامرأة واحدة، وحدانية الزواج، فتعدّد الزوجات مرفوض لأنه يشيء الإنسان. 
*- الاستمرارية: أحبك اليوم، وغداً، وكل يوم. ثمّة أغنية تقول (حبيتك، وبحبك، وححبك على طول). إن ديمومة الحب أكبر دليل على مصداقيته وعافيته.*
*لذا زواج المحبين ضروري لأنه الإطار الذي يحفظ فقط حبهما، إنه مكان لحفظ الحب.*
*- الانفتاح:الحب خروج من الذات للقاء الآخر، كل الآخر، وكل آخر، وإلاّ تحوّل إلى حب ينطوي على أنانية اثنين فالحب الحقيقي بين الزوجين يفتحهما على حب الناس جميعاً، ويُفضي بهما إلى حب شامل.*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

[FON*الرب يبارككم

تسلم الايادى

موضوع فى منتهى الروعه​*T="Comic Sans MS"][/FONT]


----------



## youhnna (21 مارس 2010)

*جمييييييل جدا يا انى
 شكرااااااااا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> [fon*الرب يبارككم​*
> 
> *تسلم الايادى*​
> 
> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعه*​t="comic sans ms"][/font]


 
الروعة بجد هو مرورك المميز ومشاركتك اللطيفة


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بجد ميرسى


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *جمييييييل جدا يا انى​*
> *شكرااااااااا على الموضوع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
وشكرااااااااااااا" ليك للمرور يا يوحنا​


----------

